# First one...



## photobug (Jul 6, 2003)

Since I requested this forum it's only appropriate that I start it off. This is what happens when you press just a _little_ too hard on the shutter while setting the shutter speed in manual mode.

Click! Cxxp! The result:







Okay folks, don't be shy- join in! :lol

Jim


----------



## Chase (Jul 6, 2003)

There is something strangely interesting and surreal about it though...kinda cool in some odd way


----------



## Darfion (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree. It looks like something Yoko Ono would put in her drink.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 7, 2003)

Darfion said:
			
		

> I agree. It looks like something Yoko Ono would put in her drink.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


md


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 7, 2003)

Darfion said:
			
		

> I agree. It looks like something Yoko Ono would put in her drink.


 At least it would look that way after the second drink!


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 20, 2003)

if I ever bring out a  CD, I want that as it's cover

I like it


----------



## photong (Aug 8, 2003)

I agree about this thing having something surreal about it.

It looks like a water colour painting that needs to be finished.


----------



## Lula (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree, it looks like a painting


----------

